# The new 265 hp Audi S3.



## Iceman

*First info.*

Audi changing S3 hp at the last moment to 265 hp - 195 kW.


























Hans.


----------



## scoTTy

Iceman said:


> Audi changing S3 hp at the last moment to 265 hp - 195 kW.


265 is what we all saw on the product sheet months and months ago. Not exactly a change or a surprise.

Oh and it's 261 in real HP. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Will it be a 2.0TFSI??

Assuming this, is it just a blown Golf GTi engine (for blown see better mapping, throttle bodies & better flowing exhaust).


----------



## Iceman

scoTTy said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi changing S3 hp at the last moment to 265 hp - 195 kW.
> 
> 
> 
> 265 is what we all saw on the product sheet months and months ago. Not exactly a change or a surprise.
> 
> Oh and it's 261 in real HP. :wink:
Click to expand...

First sheets say 191 kW/260 ps. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## saint

Almost prefer that to the MkII TT


----------



## Leg

saint said:


> Almost prefer that to the MkII TT


Much better lights thats for sure! I wonder if there will be a mod from PPi :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost prefer that to the MkII TT
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be a mod from PPi :lol:
Click to expand...

I hope so another Audi spoilt by that grill


----------



## Leg

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost prefer that to the MkII TT
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be a mod from PPi :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so another Audi spoilt by that grill
Click to expand...

Yeah but at least with those lights it looks like its saying 'You take the rise out of my grill and ill kick your ass!' unlike....... the new AudiFocusTTmk2ST :lol:


----------



## Iceman

*The new Audi S3: Dynamism and driving pleasure.*

Dynamism, sportiness and sophistication - the Audi A3 holds an outstanding position in the premium compact class. Now its top-of-the-range version is ready to go, the new Audi S3 boasting 195 kW (265 bhp) and quattro permanent four-wheel drive. With its sparkling performance it pursues the ideal of pure driving pleasure coupled simultaneously with excellent everyday practicality - like all Audi S models.
The S3 redefines the standards of its class - at the level of a sports car. The sprint to 100 km/h is accomplished in 5.7 seconds, and acceleration is only halted on reaching 250 km/h. Aggressively hard-hitting, free-revving and with a sonorous acoustic profile, the powerful two-litre, turbocharged four-cylinder unit with FSI petrol direct injection proves to be a smooth, high-performance engine.

This power is transmitted by the six-speed gearbox and quattro permanent four-wheel drive to large alloy wheels with an 18-inch diameter. The new S sports suspension system on the S3 enables an extremely sporty driving style combined with the ultimate in comfort. This sporty compact model responds actively to steering movements, exhibits precise and safe handling characteristics and, thanks to quattro technology, enables maximum acceleration out of bends.

The dynamic potential of this three-door sports car is obvious at first glance. The single-frame grille sports chrome trim, the front skirt has a spoiler with large air-intakes and the side sills have been restyled. There is a contrasting platinum grey diffuser built into the rear skirt, along with two S-style oval chrome tailpipes. Aluminium-look door mirrors and a body-colour roof spoiler give added impact to the visual statement.

*Interior: Sporty atmosphere*

The interior conveys an atmosphere of sportiness, with materials of the highest quality and painstaking craftsmanship. The elements that dominate the styling are the sports seats with prominent side sections, the black headlining, also available in silver, and the instrument cluster with its special dials and needles.

The pedals, gear knob and air vents are in aluminium look, the inlays are in Piano finish black, or alternatively Aluminium or Fine grain birch wood grey. The red and silver S3 emblem is to be found on the leather sports steering wheel, in the instrument cluster, on the gear knob and on the door sill trims. The seats are upholstered in a combination of cloth and leather or, as an option, in Alcantara/leather or completely in leather. The two-tone leather seats are decorated with stitching in the same colour as their centre section.

*TFSI in its most powerful form*

The power plant of the S3 delivers all that is expected of a powerful sports engine, and does it supremely well. The 2.0 TFSI, which combines direct injection and turbocharger technology, delivers 195 kW (265 bhp) at 6,000 rpm. And at just 2,500 rpm it already musters up an impressive 350 Nm of torque - this pulling power remains constant up to 5,000 rpm. In the combined driving cycle the 2.0 TFSI displays another welcome character trait, consuming just 9.1 litres of fuel over 100 km - further proof of the forward-looking efficiency of TFSI technology developed by Audi.

Compared with the A3, this engine is an advanced version which has undergone fundamental changes. The new turbocharger with its enlarged turbine and compressor rotor generates 1.2 bar of boost pressure - an unusually high figure. A modified intercooler significantly lowers the temperature of the compressed air, thus increasing the air mass necessary for combustion.

Pistons with stronger pins and strengthened connecting rods with new bearings transmit the powerful forces to the crankshaft. The cylinder block has been stiffened up and the head is made of a new, highly heat-resistant alloy.

The exhaust camshaft timing has been adjusted to accommodate the increased power output. High-pressure injectors with an enlarged cross-section squirt the fuel straight into the combustion chamber.

Despite all this progressive engineering, the high-performance turbo weighs in at just 152 kilos, which is less than comparable power plants from direct competitors, and this has a positive effect on the axle load distribution. The compact dimensions of the 2.0 TFSI make it suitable for transverse installation, which brings benefits in terms of the S3â€™s interior space and luggage capacity.

To go with its sporty nature and firm handling, the new Audi S3 has a six-speed, close-ratio manual gearbox. Gearshift travel has been reduced for the S3, enabling even sportier and more precise gear changes. As is the case for all Audi S models, the new S3 drives all four wheels by means of quattro permanent four-wheel drive. An electronically controlled multi-plate clutch, positioned at the rear for the benefit of weight balance, distributes the torque as needed - delivering plenty of grip and maximum driving safety. All the components in the drive train have been strengthened to cope with the high level of engine torque

*Handling: Lightning-fast reactions*

In terms of handling, the Audi S3 exhibits all the qualities of a high-performance sports car; it responds immediately to steering movements and achieves high cornering speeds. The innately sophisticated suspension of the A3 - with subframes front and rear, triangulated lower wishbones at the front and four-link suspension at the rear - has been further refined.

Springs and shock absorbers are stiffer, and the body sits 25 mm lower than an A3 with standard suspension. Aluminium pivot bearings and wishbones reduce the weight of the front suspension. Stiffer suspension mounts and a sportier characteristic for the electro-mechanical steering convey even greater dynamism and precision. 18-inch alloy wheels and 225/40 tyres ensure firm adhesion to the road surface. A 17-inch brake system with sports brake pads ensure maximum deceleration; the black painted callipers bear S3 emblems.

The extras also include a leather steering wheel with flat-bottomed rim and - in the quattro GmbH range - folding bucket seats. In the infotainment area, Audi is presenting a new generation of audio systems. The premium package is rounded off by universal interfaces for mobile phone and iPod, plus a sound system from Bose. Standard equipment includes deluxe automatic air conditioning, a driver information system with a new lap-timer function, and an anti-theft alarm. Front fog lights and xenon plus headlights with daytime running lights underline the impressive price/performance ratio. The basic price of the 265 bhp Audi S3 in Germany is EUR 35,150.

*[source: audi-press.com]*


----------



## Jazzedout

Does anyone know if Audi Magnetic Ride will be available for the new S3?


----------



## jampott

Lovely interior... classic Audi.


----------



## BAMTT

Hmmm the Kids are getting bigger :idea:


----------



## Iceman

Jazzedout said:


> Does anyone know if Audi Magnetic Ride will be available for the new S3?


Not clear yet, also not clear is if a Quattro S-tronic will be availeble.

Hans.


----------



## scoTTy

Iceman said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi changing S3 hp at the last moment to 265 hp - 195 kW.
> 
> 
> 
> 265 is what we all saw on the product sheet months and months ago. Not exactly a change or a surprise.
> 
> Oh and it's 261 in real HP. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First sheets say 191 kW/260 ps. :wink:
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

Yeah and ?

It's been 265 for months. Does it matter what their first thought was? The point is it's not exactly a last minute change. Sometimes I get the impression you'd do well working for the car mags. Do you notice how they never get anything wrong. It's always that the manufacturer had a last minute change of heart. :wink:


----------



## der_horst

that was quite a surprise for me:

3.2l A3, DSG: 1565 kg
3.2l TT, DSG: 1430 kg

i would have guessed the other way around. so the TTS should have a slight advantage even if it get's the same engine.

hope they'll provide some cars for the press, can't wait to read the first reviews of this engine 

edit: btw, does the S3 have RS4-style seats or Recaros like the S4?


----------



## bilbos

I want one........but I doubt they will make it over the pond


----------



## Private Prozac

I like. I like muchly.

Far better than the Mk2 TT! :?


----------



## jampott

bilbos said:


> I want one........but I doubt they will make it over the pond


Regardless of engine power, you need a set of wings to achieve that feat.


----------



## kmpowell

IMO, it just looks like a boggo A3 with an S-Line bodykit. The old S3 was fully distinguishable and 'special' when put next to the old A3, where as this just looks dull and has that completly *W*NK* corporate face 'stuck' on it.

The engine does sound good, but with only 260 ft/lb of torque and no mention of its kerb weight, it might end up being a bit lacking against the competition, especially having to drag round the Quattro system as well.

Agree with DumbpoTT about the interior though. It does have a touch of class about it.


----------



## W7 PMC

I can't see how it will be any quicker than a standard 3.2 manual or DSG.

If the 3.2 is available as a non Quattro (not sure if it is) then that is bound to out perform the new S3.


----------



## jampott

I like the mesh grills on the front, but the rest is a bit "bodykit" to be honest. Agree with Kev on that.

I'd prefer the Focus ST, which looks pretty good in Orange


----------



## der_horst

W7 PMC said:


> I can't see how it will be any quicker than a standard 3.2 manual or DSG.


weight. and the 3.2 only comes in quattro


----------



## TTwiggy

for every kilo it saves over the 3.2 it's giving away a lot of torque - there's no replacement for displacement...

There's no way it would win a race up an inclined motorway slip road :wink:


----------



## der_horst

i doubt that but that's something the press should try during the next days, compare these two on the track


----------



## TTwiggy

der_horst said:


> i doubt that but that's something the press should try during the next days, compare these two on the track


nah, motorway slip road every time - maybe you're new round these parts, but it's now accepted as the default forum test for all cars.... :lol: :wink:


----------



## fire_storm

kmpowell said:


> IMO, it just looks like a boggo A3 with an S-Line bodykit. The old S3 was fully distinguishable and 'special' when put next to the old A3, where as this just looks dull and has that completly *W*NK* corporate face 'stuck' on it.
> 
> The engine does sound good, but with only 260 ft/lb of torque and no mention of its kerb weight, it might end up being a bit lacking against the competition, especially having to drag round the Quattro system as well.
> 
> Agree with DumbpoTT about the interior though. It does have a touch of class about it.


I actually quite like it from the front, but agree with Kmpowell on it not looking 'special'. Why didn't the give it slightly swollen wheel arches (like the previous S3) or larger alloys to try and differentiate it from an S-line model?

It does still appeal though.


----------



## bilbos

jampott said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one........but I doubt they will make it over the pond
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of engine power, you need a set of wings to achieve that feat.
Click to expand...

Really. Are wings an optional extra, or do they come as standard? :wink:


----------



## jampott

fire_storm said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, it just looks like a boggo A3 with an S-Line bodykit. The old S3 was fully distinguishable and 'special' when put next to the old A3, where as this just looks dull and has that completly *W*NK* corporate face 'stuck' on it.
> 
> The engine does sound good, but with only 260 ft/lb of torque and no mention of its kerb weight, it might end up being a bit lacking against the competition, especially having to drag round the Quattro system as well.
> 
> Agree with DumbpoTT about the interior though. It does have a touch of class about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually quite like it from the front, but agree with Kmpowell on it not looking 'special'. Why didn't the give it slightly swollen wheel arches (like the previous S3) or larger alloys to try and differentiate it from an S-line model?
> 
> It does still appeal though.
Click to expand...

The S-Line A4 looks more butch than the S4... :?


----------



## Iceman

jampott said:


> I'd prefer the Focus ST, which looks pretty good in Orange


Yeh, and it have a 5 cylinder turbo engine. 8)

Hans.


----------



## fire_storm

jampott said:


> fire_storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, it just looks like a boggo A3 with an S-Line bodykit. The old S3 was fully distinguishable and 'special' when put next to the old A3, where as this just looks dull and has that completly *W*NK* corporate face 'stuck' on it.
> 
> The engine does sound good, but with only 260 ft/lb of torque and no mention of its kerb weight, it might end up being a bit lacking against the competition, especially having to drag round the Quattro system as well.
> 
> Agree with DumbpoTT about the interior though. It does have a touch of class about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually quite like it from the front, but agree with Kmpowell on it not looking 'special'. Why didn't the give it slightly swollen wheel arches (like the previous S3) or larger alloys to try and differentiate it from an S-line model?
> 
> It does still appeal though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The S-Line A4 looks more butch than the S4... :?
Click to expand...

And those Sline A4's are everywhere which means when you see and S4 it doesn't look that 'special' which is a shame as an S4 is one of my favourite cars. I really think Audi should try and keep S models and Slines looking subtly different.


----------



## jampott

fire_storm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire_storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, it just looks like a boggo A3 with an S-Line bodykit. The old S3 was fully distinguishable and 'special' when put next to the old A3, where as this just looks dull and has that completly *W*NK* corporate face 'stuck' on it.
> 
> The engine does sound good, but with only 260 ft/lb of torque and no mention of its kerb weight, it might end up being a bit lacking against the competition, especially having to drag round the Quattro system as well.
> 
> Agree with DumbpoTT about the interior though. It does have a touch of class about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually quite like it from the front, but agree with Kmpowell on it not looking 'special'. Why didn't the give it slightly swollen wheel arches (like the previous S3) or larger alloys to try and differentiate it from an S-line model?
> 
> It does still appeal though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The S-Line A4 looks more butch than the S4... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those Sline A4's are everywhere which means when you see and S4 it doesn't look that 'special' which is a shame as an S4 is one of my favourite cars. I really think Audi should try and keep S models and Slines looking subtly different.
Click to expand...

ScoTTy doesn't help matters, fitting the S-Line wheels to his S4. At least I went the other way and fitted RS4 wheels... :lol:

At least the new S6 looks special


----------



## TTwiggy

At least the new S6 looks special [/quote]

Is this a hint as to your new car sir?......


----------



## jampott

TTwiggy said:


> At least the new S6 looks special


Is this a hint as to your new car sir?......[/quote]

No


----------



## scoTTy

jampott said:


> ScoTTy doesn't help matters, fitting the S-Line wheels to his S4. At least I went the other way and fitted RS4 wheels... :lol:


If you're buying a car for it's looks then you don't buy an A4 in any variant. :wink:


----------



## der_horst

scoTTy said:


> If you're buying a car for it's looks then you don't buy an A4 in any variant. :wink:


not even an RS4? i definitely would


----------



## scoTTy

It's a great car but I still don't think anyone buys them for the styling.


----------



## jampott

scoTTy said:


> It's a great car but I still don't think anyone buys them for the styling.


You missed the point - differentiation of different models within the line-up, not whethe the line-up itself is aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Iceman said:


> *The new Audi S3: Dynamism and driving pleasure.*
> 
> *[source: audi-press.com]*


Hoho....what a load of sh*te this press comment is - it will be another overpriced underachiever that's dull as ditchwater to drive; gimme a Focus ST or a MkV Gold GTi anyday over this....when WILL Audi understand that driving dynamics are more important than "POWEEERRRRRRRRR......"


----------



## der_horst

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> gimme a Focus ST or a MkV Gold GTi anyday over this....


istn't the golf GTI more or less the same just with 60 hp less?


----------



## vlastan

I guess it will cost less than a V6 TT so why not?


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> It's a great car but I still don't think anyone buys them for the styling.


Your right...Shite that hurt saying that.

However i did buy the RS4 partly for it's styling. But for it being discreet. Which i honestly thought it was. Until i found that everywhere i stopped people would come up and start asking about it. Wasnt what i had hoped for. And then the other week on my way up the M40 i came across a black one and realised it's not as discreet when flying down the middle lane off a motorway. The massive wheel arches give it huge amounts off road presence. Which doesnt ever seem to come across on photos you see off it.

Back to the S3. I really like that.


----------



## Kell

Styling is, of course, purely subjective, but I can't think of many equivlaent Saloon cars that are better looking than the A4 - even with that grille.

However, I do agree that now the S and RS model kits are officially available as OEM upgrades, more people are tempted by them.

In the old days, you'd have to by the car then pay to have an aftermarket kit fitted which would invalidate your warranty etc which put off a lot of people.


----------



## W7 PMC

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great car but I still don't think anyone buys them for the styling.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right...Shite that hurt saying that.
> 
> However i did buy the RS4 partly for it's styling. But for it being discreet. Which i honestly thought it was. Until i found that everywhere i stopped people would come up and start asking about it. Wasnt what i had hoped for. And then the other week on my way up the M40 i came across a black one and realised it's not as discreet when flying down the middle lane off a motorway. The massive wheel arches give it huge amounts off road presence. Which doesnt ever seem to come across on photos you see off it.
> 
> Back to the S3. I really like that.
Click to expand...

Agree with that. From a distance you can tell it's an RS4 in much the same way the RS6 had presence, as the rolled out arches & fatter ar$e just give the game away fairly quickly.

No idea why BMW did not do the same with the M5, as i believe the M3 has wider arches than the standard 3 series, however from a distance the M5 looks like a 5 series M-Sport until you can see the tailpipes, badges & wheels.

I do like understated which is why i love the RS's & i for one can't wait to see what the new RS6 looks like. Those passing comments when filling up & parked up always raise a smile (don't tell KMP i said that :wink: )


----------



## Iceman

vlastan said:


> I guess it will cost less than a V6 TT so why not?


The new TT is much better looking than de new S3.
The A3/S3 start to look a little dated IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## jbell

If the price in the UK is the same as Germany (Â£25k) it is a good buy IMHO and it is well specced. Maybe a bit too plain but understatement is the fashion at the moment.

I think the S-Line Audis are very good looking. The reason we see more of them is they do look better than the standard ones and people like the sporty models in this country hence the reason we buy more hot hatches than any other European country. Its the same at BMW with M Sport.

I think Audi have stopped the 3.2 A3, you can't spec one on the web and there is no Quattro option on any 3 door model either.


----------



## der_horst

jbell said:


> I think Audi have stopped the 3.2 A3, you can't spec one on the web and there is no Quattro option on any 3 door model either.


no problem on the german website. are you sure you've chosen the sportback ambition series in the configurator?


----------



## jbell

der_horst said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Audi have stopped the 3.2 A3, you can't spec one on the web and there is no Quattro option on any 3 door model either.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem on the german website. are you sure you've chosen the sportback ambition series in the configurator?
Click to expand...

3.2 and Quattro are not available on any A3 in the UK according to the Audi web site. I would assume this is in prep for an RS3 with 3,2 or 3.6 V6


----------



## Iceman

New S3 pics.

The S3 have a 300 Km/h speedo 8) and a *different steering wheel* in these pics.


























































Hans.


----------



## der_horst

jbell said:


> I would assume this is in prep for an RS3 with 3,2 or 3.6 V6


but then they'd better release the RS3 next week as i can't imagine that it makes sense to take down the ordering options for a 3.2 if the possible successor hasn't even been confirmed yet. or did i miss that bit?


----------



## der_horst

Iceman said:


> New S3 pics.
> 
> The S3 have a 300 Km/h speedo 8) and a *different steering wheel*.


i wonder how fast this car would be if it's uncapped. i can't imagine that it gets far beyond the 250km/h mark as it's not that aerodynamical.

and they seem to hide the rest of the interior. still wondering what seats they use


----------



## Iceman

der_horst said:


> still wondering what seats they use


Normal basic Recaro sport seats going by the front part of the seats and the headrest. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## fire_storm

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> New S3 pics.
> 
> The S3 have a 300 Km/h speedo 8) and a *different steering wheel*.
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how fast this car would be if it's uncapped. i can't imagine that it gets far beyond the 250km/h mark as it's not that aerodynamical.
> 
> and they seem to hide the rest of the interior. still wondering what seats they use
Click to expand...

Looks like the flat bottom steering wheel is an extra, along with folding bucket seats

Cost - Â£26,995

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/about_audi_ag/news/press.html


----------



## dj c225

Some nice styling touches, eg rear grill, front lower grill, interior, however as Iceman said the design is looking dated now, time for a new design, though I would buy one over the Golf if I was looking for a 3 dr hatch.


----------



## jbell

Its in Auto Express today, they say it will be Â£30k


----------



## KenTT

I still donâ€™t like the new corporate grill, thought it would grow on me but itâ€™s horrible. I Like the interior though, it has the right number of air vents for a start.

The MkII 2.0 FSi TT should have had the 265BHP version from the start.


----------



## tehdarkstar

Ringed my dealer today to ask about it and guess what? She knows NOTHING about that car.

The price is appealing, though... But as said before, if I get one in the same colour as my current A3, nobody will even notice that I have changed cars.


----------



## vlastan

KenTT said:


> The MkII 2.0 FSi TT should have had the 265BHP version from the start.


And who would buy the V6 TT with 250 bhp?


----------



## der_horst

Tosh?


----------



## bmx

why has it got the older style lights on the rear?

what turbo charger are they using on these? i thought it would be the k04, but it doesnt sound like it from the power .


----------



## vagman

bmx said:


> why has it got the older style lights on the rear, what turbo charger are they using on these?


I may be wrong, but I don't think that the rear lights on the S3 are turbo charged.  :roll:


----------



## Iceman

bmx said:


> what turbo charger are they using on these? i thought it would be the k04, but it doesnt sound like it from the power .


To 240 hp it's a K03 turbo and 265 hp have a K04 turbo.

Hans.


----------



## NickP

bmx said:


> why has it got the older style lights on the rear?


They look the bang up to date ones to me?
Perhaps you're thinking of the A3 Sportback (5Dr) which has different rear clusters?


----------



## bmx

NickP said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> 
> why has it got the older style lights on the rear?
> 
> 
> 
> They look the bang up to date ones to me?
> Perhaps you're thinking of the A3 Sportback (5Dr) which has different rear clusters?
Click to expand...

ah right that could be what i have seen


----------



## Iceman

Hans.


----------



## der_horst

the seats still look rather flat to me for an S-model, but maybe it's the side-perspectivce...

ot: i wonder why they need 3 cars for the shooting. or is there an electric plate-changer option available?


----------



## Adam RRS

I prefer my mates Rieger/ABT A3 to the new S3...


----------



## garyc

Like the rear end. Bet speed humps are a nightmare with that front spoiler tho.

The new S3 is nice too. Better than the RS4. Once that grill surround is blacked out...


----------



## Bal

after seeing the photos of what the new S3 could look like i think i will be putting one on order!

definitely in sprint blue 8)

cant wait to test drive one when one lands


----------

